# Ick or not Ick



## Real (Feb 13, 2005)

My betta has little white spots on him Like grains of salt, but its not ALL over just randomly on his body, I was observing his tank and I noticed on the glass of the tank it has them too , and on the heater. I checked the plants and the fake plants are dusted with the same sort of spots but on the plants it isn't random. I have white gravel at the bottom that kind that you see at walmart that come in various colors, I got the white. Whell I was guessing maybe that the "paint sorta stuff" just dusted everything when I changed the water (pooring the clean water in) that is stired up and got on the plants and such and a bit on the betta. I know my betta isn't doing well with the ripped fins but I don't think he needs another thing to top it. So do yall think its Ick or just a dusting from the gravel?



*V* & Real


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Do you have a picture? 
Did you wash the gravel before putting it in?


----------



## Real (Feb 13, 2005)

no I don't have a picture I don't think my camara would catch that small of a spot, and I did rince it out before putting it in but not garantee that I got it ALLLLL off maybe I should buy some regular gravel or flat marbles *ponders*


----------



## nosilver4u (Jan 23, 2005)

i had a tank with ich a few weeks ago, and i never noticed it on anything but the fish, so my money's on it being just dust from the gravel. however, if it gets worse, then i wouldn't take any chances


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

Betta w/ick:










Does it look like that?


----------



## Real (Feb 13, 2005)

oooh see its not like that it just looks like about 5 random ones and the plants and rest of stuff is covered Thanks!


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

Do a complete wc, rinse the bowl, decorations and gravel well and see if it reappears.


----------

